# My first 8, self made guitar wich makes me know and feel how an ERG is.



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 11, 2009)

you ask for it, so I have to do this.

after all
I made this guitar 2 years ago, with = money to spend, with no experience (this was my second self made guitar) and no good tools and any real material.
THIS WAS AN EXPERIMENT

Makin a bridge, know I have the knowledge to build one better.










the neck, cedar wood that I found with the wood for burn in BBQ,









k8 logo, and frets, 25.





pickup, made with 2 cheap single coils, and with a piece of glossy paper to makes it look a little bit better.





and the porn:





























rare pic with strings, when I put them, the neck get twisted, and the simple trussrod I made did`int not work (just bow). and the short scale (25.5", short for a ERG) makes it sound flappy, the pick up sounds like trash, really bad. the tuners was pure shit, a lot of buzz, enormous hum, was a beautiful decoration to my room`s walls. and a few month ago, I dismantle to use the body (plywood) with something useful, and save the neck, nostalgic thing, but the last week a dump it, I have not much space in my room, and was trash.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty impressive. You would have been in the home depot competition 

edit : you have 666 posts


----------



## zeal0us (Dec 11, 2009)

Sad that it didn't work out as well as you'd hoped, but it's just amazing for what it is.

If it's any consolation, you would've raped in that Home Depot guitar competition


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at the bright side dude, you know how to make guitars a lot better than most of the forum members here...


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 11, 2009)

I bet you could make some AMAZING guitars if you had nice materials


----------



## vansinn (Dec 12, 2009)

Way I see it, you made a neck with a seemingly pretty good profile. You added the volute which some beginners forget. The neck mount/heel looks a lot more playable than many other axes. Body shape and all... you made a DIY bridge and partly DIY pup.

All you need is gradually collecting a few good tools. Look at how few tools Patrick Hufsmidt use! Damn impressive.

Most of us in here haven't even build an axe, though dreaming about it, so best of lück with your next build


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 12, 2009)

wow that is seriously awesome!


----------



## TomParenteau (Dec 12, 2009)

I feel guilty.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 12, 2009)

I bullshit you not. If you are given the right materials and environment you WILL build something amazing!

This is so awesome!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2009)

So much win in one guitar


----------



## flo (Dec 12, 2009)

all available thumbs up for this project!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 12, 2009)

now all you need to do is build an amp with the leftover materials you have laying around, lol


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2009)

Dude, just picking up all that shit and turning it into a guitar is full of merit per se, and this not even taking into consideration what you've learned in the process.


----------



## ncbrock (Dec 12, 2009)

this is an amazing build! one of a kind. Just a suggestion, if you can get spray paint over there, that would look a TON better than hand paint.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2009)

looks really interesting


----------



## SD83 (Dec 12, 2009)

vansinn said:


> You added the volute which some beginners forget.



I never thought of the volute as something "necessary"... rather something that some people like & some don't. Am I wrong?

Cool guitar, considering the lack of tools and materials. I have to agree with the others, with better starting conditions you'll build yourself some great guitars  and I would also say that you might learn more from things that do not work than you learn from things that work perfectly.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 12, 2009)

The 8-string may not have worked out for you, but I still give it a thumbs up!  You did a lot, in spite having little to work with, and you learned some valuable guitar making lessons in the process. Way to go!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm just imagining what you'll be making if/when you get ahold of decent material and now that you have some more knowledge and experience under your belt.

And I really like your Mako logo.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 12, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> now all you need to do is build an amp with the leftover materials you have laying around, lol



I already did that...






is a 20w practice amp linked to a 2x70w power amp, I just use one channel. the poweramp is very old, like 30 years, have transistors (2x2n3055 per channel).
I made that in 2006, I was in highscool, and was an tec. agronomic one, so my knowledges in electronic was pretty low.
I enter to college in 2007 (electronic engineering) but I left because was pure maths. now i`m tech in dvd, cd, and audio. with a paper to prove it.

the cab was an old TV table modified, the speaker is a 300w (lol) 12" cheap shit, cost 18$, but sounds cool. the amp is crap, I get my sound (bah, is not that much) from a couple of pedals.

edit: couple of pics....


----------



## jsousa (Dec 12, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the shark logo, nicely done!


----------



## flo (Dec 12, 2009)

SD83 said:


> I never thought of the volute as something "necessary"... rather something that some people like & some don't. Am I wrong?




Well, it adds some strength in this area, there's quite little wood otheryise due to the trussrod cannel. Not a must maybe, but safer.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 14, 2009)

EDIT: should have read post. Too bad you didn't keep it. Far too awesome.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 14, 2009)

You are the fucking McGuyver of the Internet sir.


----------



## willybman (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## wwjfd (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## hypermagic (Dec 19, 2009)

Artists who get by with what they have and still produce works of art deserve the most respect, no matter the end product.

I know with your resourcefulness and sheer passion for luthiery you have the potential to be a great builder.


----------



## Harry (Dec 19, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> Artists who get by with what they have and still produce works of art deserve the most respect, no matter the end product.
> 
> I know with your resourcefulness and sheer passion for luthiery you have the potential to be a great builder.



This sums it all up
To the OP, your threads on the 6 to 7 string conversion, and now this 8 string, are simply an inspiration to me.
It just puts a smile on my face seeing how much love you put into what you do


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 19, 2009)

You guys gonna make me cry...
Seriously: I have consciousness about how my final work looks, but I`m learning, alone, I don`t have a luthier friend or something to get help, I just try and fail, try and fail, but each time I start a new "TRY" I`m gaining knowledge, a fuckin lot of it. You guys are watching my first ever jobs, I`m just starting.
Thanks everybody, your words really motivate me to considerate this things I build a big part of my past, and make me think in a very adult way to get money, buy tools, and start building. In a professional way.

Thanks everyone, sorry for my crappy english, and don`t miss a post in my new build, I think this will be a decent job.


----------



## pirateparty (Dec 20, 2009)

Dude...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 20, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> Dude...



WHERE IS MY CAR??


----------



## wwjfd (Dec 21, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> Artists who get by with what they have and still produce works of art deserve the most respect, no matter the end product.
> 
> I know with your resourcefulness and sheer passion for luthiery you have the potential to be a great builder.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 23, 2009)

Mauricio, keep up the good work and hopefully the next go works out better for you. Have to agree that you should've entered that guitar into the Home Depot challenge.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats pretty fucking awesome, and I totally agree with your ethic of trying stuff out and learning from it. Even if it doesn't work out and you scrap what you make, you learn a lot in the process. As they say in boxing, "You learn more from one loss than you learn from 100 victories".


----------



## revclay (Dec 23, 2009)

That's pretty cool. You are a resourceful individual.

Tambien, sos de Argentina? De que parte? Me encanta Argentina. Yo estudie en Buenos Aires en 2007. Quiero volver a Argentina de pronto.


----------



## flo (Dec 24, 2009)

would be fun to see all the "first" few trys of all the builders on this forum, to see the development!

These are my first trys: The fatty acosic bass frettless plywood something (right):







The second one was my first electric, now after three years of playing and improving it, like reshaping the neck and putting in more pups I love it!






Then came two repair/modify jobs, and then this crazy seven:





Then my eightstring:









You see, my fist trys were almost unplayable, sounded crappy and were poorly finished, but with a bit of patience, the right tools, maybe a good teacher and a lot of practice you can build whatever comes to your mind. I really love my new ones, don't believe that the guys from Roter, Sherman or Huf have been born as building masters 

Cheers!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 24, 2009)

man,that acoustic bass looks really complicated for a firts build! and the 8-strings looks really nice, and ergonomic, yea, lets make a thread called "our first time (building guitars)"


----------



## flo (Dec 27, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1788259 said:


> man,that acoustic bass looks really complicated for a firts build! and the 8-strings looks really nice, and ergonomic, yea, lets make a thread called "our first time (building guitars)"


Made one ^^
*What's your first build?*


----------



## wwjfd (Dec 27, 2009)

i love this thread! 

awesome effort for sure, considering the tools you have available to you are pretty knil, i could not imagine doing a truss rod slot without a router, pretty crazy man!


----------



## redlol (Dec 29, 2009)

faux binding


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 29, 2009)

corrector pen...super lol, hahaha I`m not proud of that.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope you keep at it. Although this K8 guitar was less than perfect, the knowledge you gained will help you if you decide to make another guitar.


----------

